
Solution Without a Problem? A Tax on High-Frequency Trading - WideCharr
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/13/upshot/solution-without-a-problem-a-tax-on-high-frequency-trading.html?ref=business&_r=0
======
dplgk
"The most commonly cited statistics suggest that high-frequency traders are
making, at most, a few billion dollars a year in the stock markets." ...
source?

